# Hey Skidsteer Guys



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm still thinking what size I could run on my 5240 Gehl 68hp turbo Tire

I don't want be to big or to small Looking to build one 7.5 or 8ft Not looking for a pusher

would 8ft a safe size or should I go with 7.5 and make adjustable wings

Since there no rain and grass is brown start getting plows ready little sooner


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

either would work, if you can make an adjustable one, it would be easier to take on road & do tight areas
maybe a 7'-9' could work for you.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1644119 said:


> either would work, if you can make an adjustable one, it would be easier to take on road & do tight areas
> maybe a 7'-9' could work for you.


Thanks 
Thought about demo the Tobin Flip blade


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Antlerart06;1644113 said:


> I'm still thinking what size I could run on my 5240 Gehl 68hp turbo Tire
> 
> I don't want be to big or to small Looking to build one 7.5 or 8ft Not looking for a pusher
> 
> ...


I would definitely go 8ft, over 7.5.

What is your budget?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I would go too big before too small. If it's a plow you can just make smaller passes and have the benefit of less spillover. I've got the pieces for an 8' with wings.(fisher plow) for my 773,I think its hp is in the mid 40's.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1644129 said:


> I would definitely go 8ft, over 7.5.
> 
> What is your budget?


Not much a budget I want something that the skid can handle Thought about a 8.5 western V plow and build to fit my skid or just buy one that's already made for a skid steer

I like to build things even if might cost more it more fun and I know it will be strong since I made it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

leigh;1644163 said:


> I would go too big before too small. If it's a plow you can just make smaller passes and have the benefit of less spillover. I've got the pieces for an 8' with wings.(fisher plow) for my 773,I think its hp is in the mid 40's.


I found a 8ft fisher but when I got free time to go 3 hrs away to buy it was sold

I rather have a trip edge plow if I can find a used one


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The wider the better IMO, but either width would work fine with wings from my experiences......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jomama45;1644875 said:


> The wider the better IMO, but either width would work fine with wings from my experiences......


ok thanks Im waiting on my quote from a Fisher dealer on the Skid steer model 8'HD


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

What about this?

http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/big-ox_scoopplow.html

BTW, what kind of lots/jobs do you plan to do with the skid?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I've heard good things about the scoop plow, but like snocrete pointed out, diff lot types mean diff plow types optimal.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1644979 said:


> What about this?
> 
> http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/big-ox_scoopplow.html
> 
> BTW, what kind of lots/jobs do you plan to do with the skid?


 I know guy had one and he had lots problems with his on a truck He told me stay away from one + no close dealer

Thought about a Vplow or the wide out one that Fisher calls XLS I think that's the name
Western offers the scoop but I sent dealer email to see if Fisher has one for a Skid
I like Yellow matches my Gehl 
What ever I get I want a trip edge 
I still have time to look around


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 9 foot boss plow made for skids 
I love it it was cheap around $3200 new and 5 seasons later no issues


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ponyboy;1645027 said:


> I have a 9 foot boss plow made for skids
> I love it it was cheap around $3200 new and 5 seasons later no issues


Your boss a full trip plow or Is that them box plows I like them but cant windrow with them

I thinking if I found a used fisher I add set hydro wings on it 
I make it a 8'box or open them up to 12'+ depending the size of the wings


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Regular trip plow that you can windrow with


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ponyboy;1645133 said:


> Regular trip plow that you can windrow with


I know where there is a lot full trip plows are

Trip edge is thing I want for a skid steer it wont loose speed when the edge trips vs full trips it will slow a person down


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I got mine from equipment specialists in md I think


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ponyboy;1645137 said:


> I got mine from equipment specialists in md I think


kool

I'll keep that in mind thanks


----------

